# where can you sell fish in dubai?



## rossmorgan29 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi there, i have a large aquarium and im leaving dubai next month, i have sold the tank now but the guy has his own fish so i need to get rid of my fish before he takes the tank, dubizzel wont let me list them and the pet shops are not intrested, i have a nice collection and a few unusal fish, and they are all freshwater,

any ideas would be great, thanks,


----------



## Akhils39 (Aug 31, 2011)

rossmorgan29 said:


> Hi there, i have a large aquarium and im leaving dubai next month, i have sold the tank now but the guy has his own fish so i need to get rid of my fish before he takes the tank, dubizzel wont let me list them and the pet shops are not intrested, i have a nice collection and a few unusal fish, and they are all freshwater,
> 
> any ideas would be great, thanks,


So what fish do you got?


----------



## quattro (Dec 25, 2008)

I hope you find a good home for them.


----------



## rossmorgan29 (Dec 1, 2011)

ive got a fully grown flower horn
a crayfish that resently had 2 babys so 3 in total
2 fully grown angle fish
4 firemouths
a selection of different catfish
some silver sharks
and 4 roach


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

We have a freshwater group on the marine forum, masuae.org We also have a for sale section but it is mainly visited by the saltwater folks and I can not promise the freshwater folks pop over there too much as isnt much freshwater stuff pops up. Visit the freshwater forum and see if anyone wants them. Good luck!


----------



## rossmorgan29 (Dec 1, 2011)

@jynxgirl: thanks thats a real help,


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Surely you can list them on dubizzle in the Pets for free adoption section.


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

How do they taste???


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Worse nightmare when I have to leave and give up my fishs, shrimps, and snails... They are going to be dinner for someone!


----------

